# Software Proteus para LCD



## NEPR (Sep 17, 2007)

Hola, 8) 

Hace poco adquiri Proteus y quisiera aprender a programar el microcontrolador con este simulador para poder implementar el programa en un display LCD. 

Mi pregunta es como se programan los microcontroladores con este software ??
No veo ningun link que me lleve a la programacion....

Saludos a Todos , gracias.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Sep 18, 2007)

Hola. Hasta donde yo se, en proteus (isis) puedes cargar los *.hex en el PIC (virtual) que deseas simular. O sea, tu programas como normalmente lo haces y luego en vez de cargar en un PIC real, lo pasas al PIC en el proteus para analizar su comportamiento con mayor facilidad.

Lo que comentas del LCD, es lo mismo, en proteus puedes elegir el modulo LCD que quieras e interconectarlo con tu PIC como si fuera la realidad, claro el *.hex que cargas en tu PIC virtual ya tiene que tener rutinas para controlarlo.

Para acceder a las opciones del PIC le das doble clic como a cualquier otro componente.

Saludos,


----------



## NEPR (Sep 18, 2007)

Perfecto, asi me ahorro tener que estar pidiendo los materiales en el laboratorio de mi universidad, que ventajoso el programa. Ahora aun asi mas ensima creo que Proteous biene con ensambladores por defecto, que podrian hacerme la conversion de .asm a .hex, por lo tanto me ahorra el trabajo de instalar un ensamblador en mi ordenador. o no ??


----------



## alejandro_oo (Sep 18, 2007)

Si, me parece que eso es verdad, aunque nunca lo he usado debido a que mis *.hex vienen directamente del CCS, seria cuestión de que lo compruebes en las opciones del menú source.

Saludos,


----------



## NEPR (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok. 

Es asi como tambien me gustaria llevar mis programas al Proteus, directamente en .hex.

En tal caso que compilador me recomiendas usar ??? .....

.... para pasar de *.asm a *.hex., Lo ideal uno gratis , jejeje

gracias


----------



## pic-man (Sep 18, 2007)

si usas microcontroladores pic utiliza el MPLAB de Microchip.


----------



## NEPR (Sep 18, 2007)

Bueno, en mi caso estoy usando microcontroladores de la familia 8082, el atm89c52.

No he trabajado con los pic todavia.


----------



## NEPR (Sep 18, 2007)

Como cargo los archivos .hex al simulador ??


----------



## El nombre (Sep 19, 2007)

Adjunto unas subrutinas para que funcione el proteus con el LCD


----------



## jdhios (Sep 19, 2007)

Hola, que version de Proteus estan usando, yo tengo la 6.3 y trabajo con Motorola, pero el unico procesador de Motorola que tiene es el HC11 y la linea nueva 908 nada. Mi primo trabaja todos los dias con el Proteus porque da clases en institutos con ese programa. Si tiene dudas le podemos preguntar a el como hacerlo ya que lo tiene muy claro y trabaja con microchip, y otros procesadores.


----------



## NEPR (Sep 19, 2007)

Tremendo codigo para hacer funcionar el LCD, no puede ser tan complicado.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 20, 2007)

JOJojo
Los inventos en casa y con gaseosa.

Si consigues hacerlo funcionar, con seguridad, con menos código, estaré encantado en modificar todos mis LCD.

Mira el Datasheet del LCD a ver que ocurre

A Tripear

PD Si eso es complicado... JoJoJo


----------



## Saint_ (Sep 20, 2007)

hola...
me parece interasante el codigo para manejar un LCD que se posteo.
En mi caso solo manejo las rutinas que sean nesesarias, "para escribir caracteres, borrar pantalla,etc...".
las rutinas  son para  PIC, nada que ver con un Atmel, aunque en concepto sea lo mismo.

Para compilar los programas para el micro At89c52, utilizo el "Keil uVicion"
para los PIC obiamente el MPlab.

EL proteus en sus erramientas tiene sus propios compiladores incorporados para la familia 

ASEM51
ASEM11 
y ortos dos mas aparete de MPASM.
ademas puedes acer corre el programa paso a paso (osea instruccion por instruccion).
para esto se debe crear con las erramintas del proteus el archivo *.SDI

bueno luego subo algunos ejemplos de manejo del LCD con las simulaciones para el proteus.


----------



## Saint_ (Sep 21, 2007)

hola, aqui unos ejemplos de manejo de un LCD. (la simulacion esta hecha con el PROTEUS).


----------



## NEPR (Sep 22, 2007)

Baje las subrutinas, las encuentro un poco largas, al parecer hay exceso de codigo, en todo caso voy a probarlas para ver si sirven.

Gracias.


----------



## tanke (Ago 25, 2008)

Hola! Alguien encontro las librerias para los 908 de Freescale? No hay caso hce, no las encuentro por ningun lado.-


----------

